# 2009 Colby Classic Jan 31,09 (Breast Cancer shoot)



## mrolex77

I can't wait,it's a gonna be fun!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Miss Pink

mrolex77 said:


> I can't wait,it's a gonna be fun!!:thumbs_up


Me either, I have the day booked off, no falling asleep on the range this time around.:teeth:


----------



## #1 Hogger

count me in I had a great time last year I will bring Sue with me too
Andy


----------



## Big F

I'll be there...it's going to be a good one.

Andrew


----------



## shootthewhatnow

Add me to the 12:15 line... I should be awake by then...


----------



## DODGE-3D

Where is this shoot be held.


----------



## mrolex77

It's held at the Colby Shooting club a.k.a The Bow Shop in Waterloo,ON


----------



## Foghorn

Count me in as well.

It was a fantastic shoot last year and I am sure Gilles will even do a better job this year. This is a must do shoot if your live in Southern Ontario, lots of fun to be had for all and it's also for a worthy cause.

I heard Carbon Express is going to give away a dozen new X-Jammer 27's at this shoot as well.

Dietmar


----------



## ontario moose

*half full already*

wow.. we are half full already.. 

Gilles

p.s. Thanks Dietmar!


----------



## shakyshot

ontario moose said:


> wow.. we are half full already..
> 
> Gilles
> 
> p.s. Thanks Dietmar!


Cant wait for this shoot !!!Last year was a BLAST!!Lots of people ,lots of fun!
Gonna be great!!!

Shawn
:thumbs_up:darkbeer::thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk

please put me down for the afternoon line .....

Thanks 

PintoJK


----------



## skywalk

Last year Shooters Choice began the program by pledging 10 cents for every "X" shot at the shoot. I haven't heard much about that yet this year but I would like to have Belgian Nursery as a sponsor and make a challenge to all other companies to do the same... Come on people this is really for a good cause and your dimes may help save someones life. L.

PS: Spread the word to any company or business you have dealings with...
:thumbs_up:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## pintojk

skywalk said:


> Last year Shooters Choice began the program by pledging 10 cents for every "X" shot at the shoot. I haven't heard much about that yet this year but I would like to have Belgian Nursery as a sponsor and make a challenge to all other companies to do the same... Come on people this is really for a good cause and your dimes may help save someones life. L.
> 
> PS: Spread the word to any company or business you have dealings with...
> :thumbs_up:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


that's extremely generous of you skywalk, and thank you for your supporting of this fine event :thumb:


----------



## FiFi

Where's Blake Kitching? I had fun sitting his butt down last year, was hoping to do it again this year. :teeth:


----------



## ontario moose

*over 40 so far*

list so far.. pass the word.. bring a friend.. we might be at $1:20 per x!!

1 - Troy Piercy 
2 - Leigh-Ann Burns
3 - Troy Adams
4 - Shawn Gallivan
5 - Paul Houle
6 - Gilles Poulin
7- Chris Priester
8 - Wendy Hennick
9 - Luc Lombaert
10 - Andrew Mckay
11 - Crystal Lemp
12 - Mike Barreca
13 - Sean Riggs (recurve)
14 - Hailey Riggs (recurve) 
15 - Jay Zarksniper
16 - Rob Cadeau
17 - Fred Folkerson

12:15 line
1- Sean Mckenty
2- Fiona Mclean
3- Dave Miatch
4- Andrew Fagan
5- Charles Fochuck
6- Matt Tyehearst
7- Andrew Galbreath
8- Joanne Galbreath
9 - Blake Kitching
10 - Angus (engine10)
11 - Dietmar Trillus
12 - Andry Craig
13- Sue Potipco
14 -Andrew Westbye
15 -Rob Clozza
16 -Morgan Mclaun
17 - Kevin Sandham
18 -Chris Innuckshuck
19 - Chuck C46
20- John Kenny
21 - Dave Mcquaker
22 - John Eden (recurve)
23 - Alana Macdougall (recurve)
24 - Crispin Duenas (recurve)
25 - Rae Savage


----------



## Stash

Hey, Gilles, I PM-ed you about putting me down for the PM line and you replied "ok"...


----------



## Guest

FiFi said:


> Where's Blake Kitching? I had fun sitting his butt down last year, was hoping to do it again this year. :teeth:




Look Dear I see Blakes name there, maybe bring some pine rub for him.....


----------



## Bow bandit

I have been waiting for that post and look forward to the rematch I think!!!:behindsof


----------



## pintojk

Bow bandit said:


> I have been waiting for that post and look forward to the rematch I think!!!:behindsof


I'll gladly donate an extra $20 to watch you get sat by Fifi again :chortle:


----------



## ontario moose

*Afternoon line is full*

Afternoon line is full.. I have 2 standby possitions and 2 resurved for bow shop staff

Stan you're in..

bring you your friends and lets fill up the morning line too!

Gilles


----------



## Foghorn

Wow, looks like quite a few shooters. that is great!

Lets shoot 3 lines and get even more shooters out. I am sure there will be some no shows as well.

Merry Christams to all.

Dietmar


----------



## shakyshot

*Regarding 3 lines*

3 line would make for a very long day.It would however be tones of fun!!!
If it goes there I'm in like a dirty shirt!

Shawn:shade:


----------



## mrolex77

shakyshot said:


> 3 line would make for a very long day.It would however be tones of fun!!!
> If it goes there I'm in like a dirty shirt!
> 
> Shawn:shade:


But please don't show up in a dirty shirt,the lines gonna be a little tight!! LOL just kidding.....

Mike


----------



## reroth

*Colby Shoot*

Hi Moose
can you add Kate and myself 
either morning or afternoon
thx

Rick


----------



## ontario moose

*AM line*

hey Rich, AM it is, the PM line is full..

Gilles


----------



## ontario moose

*I,m adding a friday night line Jan 30,09*

I have 5 spots left on the 9:45 line Jan 31

I'm opening up Friday night , probably 7 ish.. in all likely hood some of the locals will have to move to Friday.

Gilles


----------



## shakyshot

*friday night line*

Hey moose. This shoot is getting off the hook! The extra line is awesome!
Great causes, great shooting,it all comes together for a great time for all!!:shade:


----------



## reroth

Hey Gilles, 

can you get me another spot? we just got in touch again with a friend from Niagara Falls and he said that he would like to shoot too, let me know thanks 

Katie


----------



## DsrtRat

the tourney is closed to Dingas!


----------



## Miss Pink

We'll move to friday night, then we don't have to get up so early in the morning! 

Going to be great to see everyone.


----------



## pintojk

:bump:


----------



## shakyshot

*colby*

Whats up people not want to shoot for a god cause??


----------



## ZarkSniper

shakyshot said:


> Whats up people not want to shoot for a god cause??


I wouldn't exactly call 45+ people "no one wanting to shoot for a good cause" I think it's great.


----------



## araz2114

I believe we are at 59... Room for 3 more.... at least.


----------



## 3D-GURU

Gilles;

If you need someone else to move to Friday night to make room for out of towners on Saturday, I am willing to move. Just let me know, and thanks.

Rob


----------



## ontario moose

*lineup so far (Jan 08,09) only 8 spots left for Sat*

Friday Night 
1 -Crystal Lemp
2 - Brandon Cole
3 - Andrew Westbye
4 - Rob (white rav4)
5 - Rob's friend
6 - Matt Fort
7 - Haily Mott
8 - Sean Riggs
9 - Gilles Poulin
10 - Rob Cadeau
11 -Chris Priester
12 - Leigh-Ann Burns
13 - Troy Piercy
14 - Luc Lombaert
15 - Mike Barreca
16 - Andrew Mckay
17 - Eric Zaluswki
18 - Troy Adams

9:45 line

1 -Matt Tyehearst 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - Shawn Gallivan
5 - Paul Houle
6 - Brent Franklin
7 - Jeff Human
8 - Wendy Hennick
9 - 
10 - 
11 - Jackie Gungirl
12 - 
13 - 
14 - 
15 - Jay Zarksniper
16 - 
17 - Fred Folkerson
18 - Jackie (Crystal's friend) 
19 - Rick Roth 
20 - Katie Roth 
21 - Adam Dinga
22 - Ryan Dosman 
22 - Wil Jolley (suwat) recurve
23 - little Evans
24 - Norm Neudorf
25 - Samantha Neal
26 - Tracy Neal
27 - Nick Chernega 
28 - Big Evans
29 - Nick Wagner
30 - Holly Halsey


12:15 line
1- Sean Mckenty
2- Fiona Mclean
3- Dave Miatch
4- Andrew Fagan
5- Charles Fochuck
6- Niegel Reed
7- Mike Matwichuck
8- April White
9 - Blake Kitching
10 - Angus (engine10)
11 - Dietmar Trillus
12 - Andry Craig
13- Sue Potipco
14 -Luigi Meneghetti (recurve) 
15 -Rob Clozza
16 -Morgan Mclean
17 - Kevin Sandham
18 -Chris Kirk
19 - Chuck C46
20- John Kenny
21 - Dave Mcquaker
22 - John Eden (recurve)
23 - Alana Macdougall (recurve)
24 - Crispin Duenas (recurve)
25 - Rae Savage
26 - Stan
27 - Ashley Guardner
28 - Ted Fagan
29 - Rolley Duenas (recurve)
30 - Melissa M (Recurve)
31 - Craig Vroom
32 - Charly Chillcott


----------



## shakyshot

*lineup*

THAT IS SWEET!!!!!WHAT A LINEUP!!!!!:shade::slice::star::star:


----------



## araz2114

Nice... what great support... I don't know what to say... and you know that doesn't happen very often


----------



## Green Archer22

*No Kiddin*

You are soooooooooo right there. Lol. It is awesome to see all those people come out and shoot for such a great cause. Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## ontario moose

*food!*

There will be food.. I think the girls are making Chilly, hot dogs.. chips and deserts.. coffee, tea,pop and water..


----------



## ontario moose

*bow cases*

There will also be a sign by the door that can be seen when driving in to leave bow cases if possible in your vehicle and only bring in what is required. It will be very packed..

Gilles


----------



## #1 Hogger

ontario moose said:


> There will be food.. I think the girls are making Chilly, hot dogs.. chips and deserts.. coffee, tea,pop and water..


aND IF MY TUMMY REMEMBERS THE FOOD WAS GREAT AND THE DESERTS omg


----------



## ontario moose

*80!*

we are over 80 now!

wow!

Gilles


----------



## shakyshot

*over 80!!!*

holy crap ,and we still lok good! 90 anyone?


----------



## Moparmatty

What's the price of an X upto now Gilles?


----------



## Miss Pink

At league last night Gilles and Chris were saying that due to size constraints on the butt's that are going to be used on the gun range we are now shooting a 3 spot face.


----------



## mrolex77

Great all that practice on those bloody 5 spots for nothing,make up your mind....Just kidding,can't wait for the shoot!!

Cheers..Mike


----------



## Moparmatty

mrolex77 said:


> Great all that practice on those bloody 5 spots for nothing,make up your mind....Just kidding,can't wait for the shoot!!
> 
> Cheers..Mike


Stop your crying!


----------



## shakyshot

*stop*

i double that mike


----------



## mrolex77

Moparmatty said:


> Stop your crying!


Ahh the peanut gallery has spoken!!


----------



## Moparmatty

mrolex77 said:


> Ahh the peanut gallery has spoken!!


:nyah:

:baby: <----- Mike


----------



## mrolex77

Moparmatty said:


> :nyah:
> 
> :baby: <----- Mike


Nice one,i love the soother and i know you did to don't deny it!


----------



## ontario moose

*pm line is full again*

PM line is full again..

8 spots left in the AM.. lets bring a friend out in the AM and pack the Colby Archery Club

Gilles


----------



## Moparmatty

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Grey Eagle

Don't think I'll be able to make it down for the shoot, but I'll gladly send along a contribution with Pbean for the cause. And I'll double it if FiFi puts a few more pine splinters in the Bandit's backside :wink:

Shoot well!

Cheers


----------



## #1 Hogger

DOUBLE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dennis don't you think his butt is bigger then that seeing its a sure bet that FiFi is going to do some spanking




Grey Eagle said:


> Don't think I'll be able to make it down for the shoot, but I'll gladly send along a contribution with Pbean for the cause. And I'll double it if FiFi puts a few more pine splinters in the Bandit's backside :wink:
> 
> Shoot well!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## shakyshot

*shoot*

bump to the top. the people must know


----------



## ontario moose

*we have a few spots left..*

Ok everybody.. try to convince a friend to come we only have a few spots left to max this sucker out..

Gilles

P.S. I won't know the X count until game day.. George is working hard to get them.. 

if the x count is low we'll just try hard and hit 1 million X.. ya that's the ticket!

I'm really looking fwd to this, I've hit everybody I could.. now I'm asking you..

Gilles


----------



## pintojk

looks like a great line up, lots of Canucks, and wow, even some New Yorkers are coming :thumb:

looking forward to Saturday Gilles, just hope I can shake this cold by then ukey:


----------



## ontario moose

*1 afternoon spot just openned up*

we have a few left in the AM and 1 in the PM.. a few backed out..

G


----------



## araz2114

*Got a draw prize done*

Hey guys. I finished one of the draw prizes. I hope you like it.


----------



## pintojk

holy crap araz ..... that's amazing !!! :thumb:


----------



## shakyshot

*draw prize*

SWEET!!! I dont hunt turkeys but I hope I win that prize!
Nice job:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty

The little guy and I will be waiting for the results to be posted.


----------



## pintojk

Moparmatty said:


> The little guy and I will be waiting for the results to be posted.


congrats Matty :thumb: give my cell a holler and I'll try to keep you up to date on the happenings


----------



## Green Archer22

Congratulations matty boy, baby is beautiful. Take care.:thumbs_up


----------



## Green Archer22

araz2114 said:


> Hey guys. I finished one of the draw prizes. I hope you like it.


That is just TOO SWEET. Great job buddy.:thumbs_up


----------



## Grey Eagle

Hey hey,

Congrats Matty, please pass on my well wishes to your wife as well.

Great day indeed!

Cheers


----------



## ontario moose

*are you both shooting?*

congrat's Mopar!!.. awsome job to you and your wife..

so you'll both be shooting on Saturday.. I can get George to set aside a youth bow if you like..

what a nice picutre! 

Gilles:lol3:


----------



## Moparmatty

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone! I appreciate it.

LMAO!!! Gilles. 

I think we'd better wait on the youth bow until he gets all of his strength training done.

He seems to spend a lot of his time looking like this so I don't think he'd make it past the first end.


----------



## ontario moose

*what no mathews pj's?*

were are the mathews pj's

Gilles


----------



## Miss Pink

Oh Matt he is precious!!!!



Pinto... Get some cold FX and get your butt to Colby on Sat. No Excuses, it's a charity shoot you don't have to be good, you just have to shoot some X's.


Chris... Great job on that call.


----------



## pintojk

Miss Pink said:


> Pinto... Get some cold FX and get your butt to Colby on Sat. No Excuses, it's a charity shoot you don't have to be good, you just have to shoot some X's.


Cold FX, Benelyn, and a bottle Crown Royal is helping keep this cold down :wink:


----------



## mrolex77

Moparmatty said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone! I appreciate it.
> 
> LMAO!!! Gilles.
> 
> I think we'd better wait on the youth bow until he gets all of his strength training done.
> 
> He seems to spend a lot of his time looking like this so I don't think he'd make it past the first end.


Congrats to you and your wife on a beautiful baby boy,hope all is well...

Cheers..Mike:thumbs_up


----------



## mrolex77

araz2114 said:


> Hey guys. I finished one of the draw prizes. I hope you like it.


Uhhh please draw my name...:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Moparmatty

Thanks again everyone for the kind words.

Good luck to everyone tonight and tomorrow. This is all for a great cause and I wish I could be there but I'll be here at home sitting on the side lines.


----------



## josh_X_wny

*Target*

Looking forward to the shoot tomorrow! Can someone help me with what the target actually looks like? Is it going to be 20 ends at a 3-spot, or 12 ends at a modified 5-spot with the Vegas face?


----------



## ontario moose

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> Looking forward to the shoot tomorrow! Can someone help me with what the target actually looks like? Is it going to be 20 ends at a 3-spot, or 12 ends at a modified 5-spot with the Vegas face?


3 spot target.. I'll go over it with you when you arive..

Gilles


----------



## pintojk

just got home from an amazing day shooting with everyone at Colby and all I can say is :becky: *WOW* :becky: *what a GREAT DAY !!!* :thumbs_up

my hat's off to ontario moose, araz2114, George, Craig, the entire staff at The Bow Shop, all the wonderful ladies who were helping out (an especially the one who made some dandy chili :thumb you folks all put on an amazing event today :thumbs_up

It was a blast sharing time with friends old and new, and a special thanks goes out to the truck load of New Yorkers that showed up to help support this great cause. :thumbs_up

I hope everyone makes it home safely, and will see you all back on the line soon


----------



## Moparmatty

Aren't you break some kind of man-law rules by not posting some sort of results from today's event?


----------



## DsrtRat

The results were to wild to discuss on a forum!


----------



## mrolex77

Well finals results i think for money raised was $1900.00 for x's shot and $6700.00 in donations!! Somewhere around those numbers i last heard...

Just would like to thank everyone involved,and a special shout out to Gilles Poulin for all his time and hard work!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Thanks to all 113 shooters that were involved,it was a blast!!!

Can't wait till next year!!


----------



## shakyshot

*colby shoot*

ckco has coverage of todays shoot onn there web site! pretty sweet to me.
may want to check it out.
again thanks to everyone for support,help,and coming out today for a great cause! things ran smooth as always thanks to araz2114 and ontariomoose.:thumbs_up lets all try try to out do this year in the next cause we need to to beat this thing.see you again soon!


----------



## H.M. Murdock

shakyshot said:


> ckco has coverage of todays shoot onn there web site! pretty sweet to me.
> may want to check it out.
> again thanks to everyone for support,help,and coming out today for a great cause! things ran smooth as always thanks to araz2114 and ontariomoose.:thumbs_up lets all try try to out do this year in the next cause we need to to beat this thing.see you again soon!



Here is the link to poulin TV:wink:

http://www.southwesternontario.ctv.ca/news.php?id=3814&PHPSESSID=a6e9692d8fe6ae513fb1d5cd2a932274


----------



## pintojk

H.M. Murdock said:


> Here is the link to poulin TV:wink:
> 
> http://www.southwesternontario.ctv.ca/news.php?id=3814&PHPSESSID=a6e9692d8fe6ae513fb1d5cd2a932274


cool ..... thanks for the link :thumb:


----------



## H.M. Murdock

pintojk said:


> cool ..... thanks for the link :thumb:


How is the bottle doing


----------



## pintojk

H.M. Murdock said:


> How is the bottle doing


I'm taking Nyquil ..... honest


----------



## josh_X_wny

pintojk said:


> just got home from an amazing day shooting with everyone at Colby and all I can say is :becky: *WOW* :becky: *what a GREAT DAY !!!* :thumbs_up
> 
> my hat's off to ontario moose, araz2114, George, Craig, the entire staff at The Bow Shop, all the wonderful ladies who were helping out (an especially the one who made some dandy chili :thumb you folks all put on an amazing event today :thumbs_up
> 
> It was a blast sharing time with friends old and new, and a special thanks goes out to the truck load of New Yorkers that showed up to help support this great cause. :thumbs_up
> 
> I hope everyone makes it home safely, and will see you all back on the line soon


The truckload of New Yorkers made it back safely, we had a blast, glad we could come support the shoot.



Moparmatty said:


> Aren't you break some kind of man-law rules by not posting some sort of results from today's event?


quick results:

Mens division:
Jeff Human - 1st (with BHFS gear) 
Dietmar Trillus - 2nd
Can't remember name...tall younger guy, shooting a Hoyt Ultra Tec blue fusion...someone will help me

Womens division:
Fiona 1st
Samantha Neal - 2nd 
Holly Sidebottom - 3rd (my wife)


----------



## Moparmatty

Great numbers people!!!!! You should all be proud of yourselves!

But most proud should be Gilles and Chris for all their hard work and dedication in putting this all together and making it run smoothly. Without them this shoot would not be what it is. Here's a big pat on the back fella's from me and the little guy. Keep up the great work! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

And let's not forget all the great sponsers that pony'd up money for the X's and the door prizes. These are great people too. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

And thanks to George and the crew at the Bow-Shop, Shooter's Choice, and the Colby Shooting Club for giving us the place to hold this event. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moparmatty

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> The truckload of New Yorkers made it back safely, we had a blast, glad we could come support the shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> quick results:
> 
> Mens division:
> Jeff Human - 1st (with BHFS gear)
> Dietmar Trillus - 2nd
> Can't remember name...
> 
> Womens division:
> Fiona 1st
> Samantha Neal - 2nd
> Holly Sidebottom - 3rd (my wife)


Thanks Josh. But does anyone other than Gilles or perhaps Chris have the complete results of who was who, where they placed and who won what?

Did Fiona put Blake on the pine as promised?

What else went down?


----------



## mrolex77

third place men's was Craig Vroon from Archer's nook!!


----------



## josh_X_wny

Moparmatty said:


> Thanks Josh. But does anyone other than Gilles or perhaps Chris have the complete results of who was who, where they placed and who won what?
> 
> Did Fiona put Blake on the pine as promised?
> 
> What else went down?



They said it would be coming but not sure how quick they will get it on. 

The shootoffs were pretty intense a lot of close matches, a few in the womens went into double tiebreaker. Fiona and Sam tied in their match but Fiona had one more X and got the win. The #16 seed knocked out the #1 seed in the first round of the mens shootoff. The #1 seed was the real tall young guy who shoots for Hoyt 

Sorry I dont really know many of the names so I am probably leaving you guessing


----------



## mrolex77

Moparmatty said:


> Thanks Josh. But does anyone other than Gilles or perhaps Chris have the complete results of who was who, where they placed and who won what?
> 
> Did Fiona put Blake on the pine as promised?
> 
> What else went down?


I'm sure it will be posted soon,there will also be a bunch of stuff put up on the Bow shops site as well. www.bow-shop.com


----------



## ontario moose

*colby classic*

I'm done like toast.. 

all I can say now is

fantastic day and "THANKS FOR COMING OUT!"

Gilles


----------



## Moparmatty

Get yourself some deserved rest Gilles and report everything later. :wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## Green Archer22

*cancer shoot*

I would love to send out a BIG THANK YOU to Gilles and Chris for all their work. Without those guys this shoot would never have gotten off the ground and we would not be able to shoot for such a great cause and help to stop this disease NOW. May god bless you both.Thanks for letting me help this great cause. Also like to thank all the archers who came out to shoot. The group from new york were awesome and shot fantastic. We would welcome you back to shoot anytime.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Troy


----------



## Miss Pink

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> They said it would be coming but not sure how quick they will get it on.
> 
> The shootoffs were pretty intense a lot of close matches, a few in the womens went into double tiebreaker. Fiona and Sam tied in their match but Fiona had one more X and got the win. The #16 seed knocked out the #1 seed in the first round of the mens shootoff. The #1 seed was the real tall young guy who shoots for Hoyt
> 
> Sorry I dont really know many of the names so I am probably leaving you guessing


I would like to thank the group from Niagra Falls, NY as well. I had the pleasure of being one of those double tiebreakers with Josh's wife Holly. She made me work for everything I got. I loved it. I truely hope you all come back next year and bring some friends. It's good to know you got home safe.


I would also like to send a huge thanks out to Gilles, Chris and all the Shooters Choice staff for the countless hours that went into todays events. It's always a pleasure to see old friends and meet new ones. I truely hope everyone will come back and shoot next year. Fomia and her friends put on a great lunch/snack bar for everyone, they are a wonderful bunch of ladies. 


Thanks again for a great day! 

Miss Pink


----------



## Green Archer22

Moparmatty said:


> Thanks Josh. But does anyone other than Gilles or perhaps Chris have the complete results of who was who, where they placed and who won what?
> 
> Did Fiona put Blake on the pine as promised?
> 
> What else went down?


I don't think blake's score was really that good to make the shoot off, he left soon after shooting.


----------



## araz2114

*Behind the scenes*

Thank you to everyone who helped out today. There were so many archers that made this a great shoot. Well done everyone. I would like to thank everyone that helped out. We all know the people that put on the shoot... to list them would be difficult without missing someone... You know who you are. We don't always get along... but when it matters you always come through. You can hold your heads high with your accomplishments.

But there are others that were behind the scenes. I would like to thank Steve Aubie (sp?) and Dan Johnson. These guys cleaned and polished the gun range. They were not a "part" of this shoot but they wanted the place to look good. They did lots of cleaning (mopped 4 times I heard) in the gun range so it was presentable for us. Replaced the flood lights so the lighting was good for the archers. The pink table cloths were Steve's idea.... nice touch. Imagine that... gun people helping bow people.... there is hope... especially when you have stand up guys like them... Well Done! Please make sure you give them a heart felt "thank you" when you see them next. 

Thank you to Gilles for organizing and running this shoot. 

Thank you to Fomia and her team of ladies for the food and support.

Thank you to Crystal Lemp and others during the day who looked after the money organizing and collecting at the shoot.

Thank you to Andrew and Connie Mckay for looking after getting the Breast Cancer ribbon pins that were sold at the shoot.

Thank you to ALL the staff at Shooters Choice who helped out in any way they could, whether it was shooting and making a donation... cleaning up the place... answering phone calls... getting sponsorships and donations... helping the archers and answering their questions at the shoot... getting Gilles and myself ANYTHING we needed to make the day go smooth. George Wagner (Bow Shop owner), Dan Haycock (Gun Room owner), and Craig McNab (Shooters Choice Manager) should be very proud of their staff.

Thank you to all the people and companies that donated anything they could for draw prizes. 

Thank you to Andrew Westbye and others for taking a truck load of pictures... I hope to get some posted in the near future. Send me what you have for pics when you get time.

Thank you to the corporate sponsors who sponsored us "per X shot"... Total of $1.10 per "X"... close to $2000 worth. Check the Bow Shop website in the near future for who they are and kindly give them your support and thanks.

A very big thank you to all the archers who came out to raise money for this cause. To think that only 3 years ago this was a dozen or so archers getting together with the hope of making a couple of hundred dollars for a great cause... shoot some arrows... have a drink after.... and talk some smack.... Who knew that this would become what it is today?

Thank you to my wife Connie and my kids. I have been spending a lot of time on this shoot lately and they haven't complained about me being away at all... hey, wait a minute... maybe they enjoy me being out of the house? 

I sure hope I didn't miss anyone...

Chris Priester


----------



## Moparmatty

Great write-up Chris! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## #1 Hogger

*Atta boys And GIRLS*

Chris and Gilles ATTA BOYSand a big thanks to all the staff at the bow shop for their help. I know one young lady who was very impressed with the generosity of all the archers and sponsers to help fight this desease that affects her and a lot of other people in one form or another. Chris if there are any of the pink hats left would you bring one with you to the next shoot we might be together at Sue mentioned them as we were getting on the Hwy
Thanks To ALL 
Andy


----------



## cc46

Thank you everyone, great atmosphere, great turnout and a very deserving cause. We hope to attend the next one too.
And the memento pink arrow goes on our wall!

Thanks again,
Chuck and Barb


----------



## Green Archer22

araz2114 said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped out today. There were so many archers that made this a great shoot. Well done everyone. I would like to thank everyone that helped out. We all know the people that put on the shoot... to list them would be difficult without missing someone... You know who you are. We don't always get along... but when it matters you always come through. You can hold your heads high with your accomplishments.
> 
> But there are others that were behind the scenes. I would like to thank Steve Aubie (sp?) and Dan Johnson. These guys cleaned and polished the gun range. They were not a "part" of this shoot but they wanted the place to look good. They did lots of cleaning (mopped 4 times I heard) in the gun range so it was presentable for us. Replaced the flood lights so the lighting was good for the archers. The pink table cloths were Steve's idea.... nice touch. Imagine that... gun people helping bow people.... there is hope... especially when you have stand up guys like them... Well Done! Please make sure you give them a heart felt "thank you" when you see them next.
> 
> Thank you to Gilles for organizing and running this shoot.
> 
> Thank you to Fomia and her team of ladies for the food and support.
> 
> Thank you to Crystal Lemp and others during the day who looked after the money organizing and collecting at the shoot.
> 
> Thank you to Andrew and Connie Mckay for looking after getting the Breast Cancer ribbon pins that were sold at the shoot.
> 
> Thank you to ALL the staff at Shooters Choice who helped out in any way they could, whether it was shooting and making a donation... cleaning up the place... answering phone calls... getting sponsorships and donations... helping the archers and answering their questions at the shoot... getting Gilles and myself ANYTHING we needed to make the day go smooth. George Wagner (Bow Shop owner), Dan Haycock (Gun Room owner), and Craig McNab (Shooters Choice Manager) should be very proud of their staff.
> 
> Thank you to all the people and companies that donated anything they could for draw prizes.
> 
> Thank you to Andrew Westbye and others for taking a truck load of pictures... I hope to get some posted in the near future. Send me what you have for pics when you get time.
> 
> Thank you to the corporate sponsors who sponsored us "per X shot"... Total of $1.10 per "X"... close to $2000 worth. Check the Bow Shop website in the near future for who they are and kindly give them your support and thanks.
> 
> A very big thank you to all the archers who came out to raise money for this cause. To think that only 3 years ago this was a dozen or so archers getting together with the hope of making a couple of hundred dollars for a great cause... shoot some arrows... have a drink after.... and talk some smack.... Who knew that this would become what it is today?
> 
> Thank you to my wife Connie and my kids. I have been spending a lot of time on this shoot lately and they haven't complained about me being away at all... hey, wait a minute... maybe they enjoy me being out of the house?
> 
> I sure hope I didn't miss anyone...
> 
> Chris Priester


Don't think there is anymore needed to be said. Way to go buddy. ......Hey, not bad for a SHOP TEACHER:wink:


----------



## Engine10

Thanks to Gilles, Chris and everyone who helped make the shoot at Colby such a success. Fun for all!
It's nice to be able to support a cause combating a disease that has or will touched each of us at some time in some way.

I was sorry to see I missed making the aquaintance of some AT'ers who attended like CC46 and Dave McQuaker. Perhaps name tags next time......Angus


----------



## araz2114

*Math?*

I have been thinking about the math from this shoot.
113 archers payed $20 each to shoot = $2260
1750ish x's at $1.10 each = $1925
Total $4185

Nice amount no doubt... but wait....we have over $6800ish. That means that over *$2615* was donated above and beyond. *ATTA BOY/GIRL* goes out to ALL the archers and other donators. Some archers raised a lot of money for this special cause by putting a jar on their desk at work... harassing co-workers (coughCrystalcoughJackiecough) asking other people and businesses for donations.... 
When we have the complete final amount we will post it... WOW!


----------



## CherryJu1ce

*Bow Shop Shoot for Breast Cancer*

What a great shoot this was! It was a real pleasure for me as well as the other 4 NYers to come up and support this great cause! It was run with class and dedication, so a :thumbs_up to everyone who helped out. Even when the results of the tournament don't matter, you can still feel the nerves, especially against Mr. Trillus in the first round of shoot-offs...lol. Congrats to Jeff, Sam, Holly, and Josh for shooting well. 

P.S. Pinto I beat ya again


----------



## Moparmatty

CherryJu1ce said:


> P.S. Pinto I beat ya again


Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Moparmatty

araz2114 said:


> I have been thinking about the math from this shoot.
> 113 archers payed $20 each to shoot = $2260
> 1750ish x's at $1.10 each = $1925
> Total $4185
> 
> Nice amount no doubt... but wait....we have over $6800ish. That means that over *$2615* was donated above and beyond. *ATTA BOY/GIRL* goes out to ALL the archers and other donators. Some archers raised a lot of money for this special cause by putting a jar on their desk at work... harassing co-workers (coughCrystalcoughJackiecough) asking other people and businesses for donations....
> When we have the complete final amount we will post it... WOW!


Perhaps we should let the Funny Looking Math Teacher look over everything before being posted? :noidea:

All kidding aside this is great news. You all should be proud! :thumb:


----------



## Stash

Moparmatty said:


> Doesn't everybody?


Everybody except Brown Hornet...   





Sorry...was that out loud?


----------



## Moparmatty

Stash said:


> Everybody except Brown Hornet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...was that out loud?


Oh Ya! I forgot about that guy.


----------



## hoody123

Moparmatty said:


> Perhaps we should let the Funny Looking Math Teacher look over everything before being posted? :noidea:
> 
> All kidding aside this is great news. You all should be proud! :thumb:


I was gonna make some wisecrack about Araz's math skills, but then I got to thinkin... I'd trust the math of a shop teacher more than just about all the other teachers out there. I'd happily have a shopteacher take over my math class before any other teacher outside of another math or science teacher. Don't even get me started about the sad sad numeracy skills of academics in general...


----------



## FiFi

*Well Done*

Really, what more can be said than what has already been said. I had a great time and wish I'd had more time to get to know our supporters from NY. Thanks to them for coming up. Maybe we can have an organized dinner next year too. See you all again next year.


----------



## shootthewhatnow

Hey Folks... I'm trying to figure how to post pics... I appologize for the delay in the posting, and the full pics should be up on the Bowshop website sometime in the future... in the mean time... a few previews are in order. 

Before I get to the pics (learning how as I go...) I would again like to thank Gilles and Chris for their work on the event... I am looking forward to next year.


----------



## shootthewhatnow

Ok... here we go...


----------



## araz2114

Looking good shootthewhatnow, with time you will learn how to use computers . I know it is taxing on your brain, but believe it or not computers are here to stay and they are used for more than just surfing the internet :wink::wink::wink:

Priester


----------



## Moparmatty

araz2114 said:


> Looking good shootthewhatnow, with time you will learn how to use computers . I know it is taxing on your brain, but believe it or not computers are here to stay and they are used for more than just surfing the internet :wink::wink::wink:
> 
> Priester


That was too funny Preister! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## shootthewhatnow

araz2114 said:


> Looking good shootthewhatnow, with time you will learn how to use computers . I know it is taxing on your brain, but believe it or not computers are here to stay and they are used for more than just surfing the internet :wink::wink::wink:
> 
> Priester


I think I have a "Remote smakdown" button on my BB here somewhere... 

I will be posting more pics tomorrow... there are currently a few more in my profile under the album for the day... working on the rest.


----------

